# My 3 year old chihuahua hasn't been himself...



## BossDog (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm starting to lose hope in myself....the past couple weeks Boss has not been the happy go lucky chihuahua I know. He has been miserable; always in his dog bed, won't sleep with me at night, doesn't get excited over anything, pees and poops in the house. (which he has NEVER done, now it's every single night or when I'm not closely watching him)

Could he still be holding a grudge against me for scolding when I caught him getting into the trash. My sister had a baby in November, could he just be acting out from it now? He is okay with her and her husband, but still very withdrawn from everything. Could it be the weather?

Any thought on why he is acting this way...? I have exhausted all my options.... 

I just want my old Boss Dog back ):


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Have you taken him to vet? Maybe you can get some bloodwork done to make sure everything is ok?? Poor guy!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

It sounds like he might be sick or in pain. I would go to the vet.


----------



## BossDog (Oct 31, 2012)

I haven't brought him to the vet yet...thought I would get a little insight from some other chi mommies.

He hasn't had any diarrhea or vomiting up until last night, we took his temperature though and luckily no fever. No diarrhea or vomiting today though.




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Maybe he needs a playmate! If he is eating okay, has no visible signs of illness, then I suppose he could just have the winter blues! Sometimes we all get the winter blues, maybe he has, too!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I wouldn't hesitate to get straight to the vet for full blood tests and if they were all clear then I'd be analysing the diet I had him on - I feed 100% raw & Ziwipeak so if mine had issues there's no way I can go up the ladder foodwise because they're already getting the absolute best they can.


----------



## BossDog (Oct 31, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> Maybe he needs a playmate! If he is eating okay, has no visible signs of illness, then I suppose he could just have the winter blues! Sometimes we all get the winter blues, maybe he has, too!


I wondered that as well. I wasn't sure if pets could suffer from the winter blues like we do. However, he seems to actually enjoy being out in the snow... which is weird because he is not too fond of the water! (I don't think he knows they're related haha)

But today he has been very much himself! No accidents in the house last night and has actually been quite happy! (Lots of tail waggin') Going to the vet tomorrow just to be safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BossDog (Oct 31, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> I'd be analysing the diet I had him on - I feed 100% raw & Ziwipeak so if mine had issues there's no way I can go up the ladder foodwise because they're already getting the absolute best they can.


He's fed 100% raw just for that reason! Nothing but the best for my little one!




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like he's not feeling well! I definitely would take him to the vet! You know him best & if he's not acting like himself, there's something wrong. Throwing up is always a good sign something's wrong. Just because we feed our babies the best, doesn't always mean it's the best for them. They could have/acquire an allergy to even the best foods.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

It's unusual and out of character behavior- that's enough to make me think a trip to the vet is in order. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Good to hear you are taking him to the vet. I would ask them to run bloodwork just to be sure nothing is going on medically.


----------



## BossDog (Oct 31, 2012)

I brought him to the vet for a wellness check today. They found no signs of illness. He took his blood and did a fecal exam. I'm waiting for the results on the blood work fecal exam came back negative.

Vet didn't really have much to say. Buster was in pretty good spirits when he was at the vets. But once we got back home he was right back to his mope-y self and sleeping in his dog bed most of today. I'm not sure what else to do.... I feel like I don't have a dog anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

